# Mussels? Ok to eat?



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

I work right by a beach, and I had Hobbes down there today to run around a bit and play. He's a 3 1/2 month old golden. He kept finding mussels and crunching them down. I wasn't sure if I should let him eat them, so I started taking them away. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm. Sam used to eat oyster shells that my husband thought he had thrown far enough into the woods for Sam to miss. It never hurt him. He also ate raw oysters with no problems. I don't think mussles would be any different or dangerous. You can ask your Vet to be certain.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I would have some Benedryl on hand though, in case he starts having an allergic reaction. Also, I wouldn't let him eat a bunch of them, in case there's some tummy upset. He is still young and puppies tend to have kind of finicky tummies.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I eat mussels all the time, and it does not hurt me.  Of course, I don't eat the shells. It seems to me, that the shells could be digested, but why would you want all those sharp objects in your stomach/intestines?

I don't know why, but I would not allow it myself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would not allow a dog to eat any raw shellfish, there is too much risk from not only several bacterias and parasites, but sharp bits of shell causing damage to the intestinal tract. Additionally, shellfish is a high risk allergen to many.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Even I hesitate to eat any "bi-valves"...clams, oysters, mussels...
Because they are siphon feeders, their primary food is algae and
'Red tide' events can include biotoxin-producing algae that can contaminate bivalve shellfish in the area. 

The least you could do is take some home, remove them from their shells, and saute with a little EVOO and garlic for him.....:curtain:...just kidding.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> I eat mussels all the time, and it does not hurt me.  Of course, I don't eat the shells. It seems to me, that the shells could be digested, but why would you want all those sharp objects in your stomach/intestines?
> 
> I don't know why, but I would not allow it myself.


I love mussles. even more than clams but, here I have to agree.... I'm not so sure about the shells.:yuck:


----------



## stewarthr1 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might find this interesting... http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...nd-to-benefit-dogs-with-arthritis-607164.html


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

stewarthr1 said:


> You might find this interesting... http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...nd-to-benefit-dogs-with-arthritis-607164.html


 
Interesting, yes. But powdered extract of a specific species is far different than raw mussels from a beach. I have to imagine that the extract is prepared under sterile conditions and somehow sterilized/pastuerized in order to eliminate any bacterias and parasites.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the thoughts, folks! I'm keeping him away from the mussels just to be safe. My primary concern is the shells. 

This thread is useless without pics:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hobbes said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts, folks! I'm keeping him away from the mussels just to be safe. My primary concern is the shells.
> 
> This thread is useless without pics:


 
Cool. Besides, they are SO much better steamed with linguine.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

He eats those??? Wow! Crunchy! I was going to say, if they're Zebra Mussels, they'd cut his throat going down. I've cut my feet walking on them but they're totally different mussels. Hmmm...must taste good!


----------

